# pasteurization



## Aupick

In English, the word *pasteurization* describes the sterilization of milk by heat and comes from the French scientist _Louis Pasteur_.

I would very much like to know if there is a similar word in other languages, meaning the same thing or something different, based on Louis Pasteur. So far I have found:

English: pasteurization
French: pasteurisation
Spanish: pasteurización
Italian: pastorizzato (pasteurized)
??

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Whodunit

German: Pasteurisierung/Pasteurisation
Czech: Pasteurizace
Danish: Pasteurisering
Esperanto: Pasteŭrizado
Hebrew: פיסטור (my attempt: pistor)
Dutch: Pasteuriseren
Polish: Pasteryzacja
Chinese: 巴斯德消毒法 (no idea how to pronounce)
Bahasa Indonesian: Pasteurisasi

*Source*.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _pasteurização_ (though people actually read "pastorização", when they happen to say the word aloud).


----------



## amikama

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hebrew: פיסטור (my attempt: pistor)


You're _almost_ correct... it's pist*u*r.


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:
			
		

> You're _almost_ correct... it's pist*u*r.


 
Okay, it was a try ... isn't the "u" in Hebrew colloquially pronounced as "o" as in Arabic?


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Czech: Past*eu*rizace
> *Source*.


We actually prefer "past*e*rizace". 

Jana


----------



## remosfan

Had to look it up but

Greek: παστερίωση (pasteriosi)


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, it was a try ... isn't the "u" in Hebrew colloquially pronounced as "o" as in Arabic?


 
No. Hebrew does not have such deviations in the spoken language.

Furthermore, "u" does not _always_ become "o" in spoken Arabic.

"thuum" (garlic) becomes "tomeh" (in my dialect) [but actually remains "thuum(eh)" in Galilee]

but

"nuur" (light) remains the same.

Also, "uu" can change into other sounds:

"dduu2" (light) becomes "ddaw" (again, my dialect)

And finally, other sounds can turn into "o":

"thawb" (dress) becomes "t(h)ob."

Hebrew is a lot more consistent.


----------



## elroy

But more on-topic:

I found the following for "pasteurize":

*





Nederlands (Dutch)
pasteuriseren 

Français (French) 
pasteuriser


Deutsch (German) 
v. - pasteurisieren


Ελληνική (Greek) 
v. παστεριώνω 

Italiano (Italian) 
pastorizzare


Português (Portuguese) 
v. - pasteurizar


Русский (Russian) 
пастеризовать 

Español (Spanish) 
v. tr. - pasteurizar

Svenska (Swedish) 
v. - pastörisera

العربيه (Arabic) 
‏( فعل ) بستر, عقم اللبن بطريقه باستور‏ 

עברית‬ (Hebrew) 
v. tr. - ‮פיסטר, חיטא‬




Click to expand...

 

*


The Arabic pronunciation:

*bastara*: to pasteurize
*bastuur*: pasteurization [I deduced that from the above definition because the literal translation of the entry is "pasteurize, purify milk/yoghurt by way of pasteurization" ]

Two remarks:

-"P" does not exist in Arabic so it is replaced by "b."
-This word is not at all common; I'm a native speaker and had to look it up myself.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> *bastara*: to pasteurize
> *baastuur*: pasteurization [I deduced that from the above definition because the literal translation of the entry is "pasteurize, purify milk/yoghurt by way of pasteurization" ]


 
Why not "aa"? Is the alif just written in order to know that you have to speak an Arabic "a sound" and not an "i sound" , for instance?



> -This word is not at all common; I'm a native speaker and had to look it up myself.


 
Same in Germany. I would immediately have said "Paturation", but when I looked it up two ways were allowed "Pasteurisierung" and Pasteurisation".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Why not "aa"? Is the alif just written in order to know that you have to speak an Arabic "a sound" and not an "i sound" , for instance?


 
I don't know why the "a" was written - maybe because it's a foreign word.  But either way, my spontaneous feel would lead me to pronounce it short.  As I said, it's not a common word so I've never actually heard it pronounced.


----------



## utopia

In Hebrew, still, four-letter stems don't have YOD in their conjugation!


פסטר,  פסטור  if you want people to know how to read it you can add HIRIK.

Adding YOD is a skew from Academic rules, it's understandable, but it's lowering a little bit the current situation.


----------



## MingRaymond

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Chinese: 巴斯德消毒法 (no idea how to pronounce)
> 
> 
> *Source*.


 
The pronunciation of this in Mandarin is ba1 si1 de2 xiao1 du2 fa3. In Cantonese, 
it is ba1 si1 dak1 siu1 duk6 faat3 .

Cheers,
Raymond


----------



## Aupick

Thanks for everyone's input. It's very helpful. Much appreciated.  

One quick question for Elroy:

Is it just *bastuur* that is not very common, or are you referring to *bastara* as well? 


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> *bastara*: to pasteurize
> *bastuur*: pasteurization [I deduced that from the above definition because the literal translation of the entry is "pasteurize, purify milk/yoghurt by way of pasteurization" ]
> 
> Two remarks:
> 
> -"P" does not exist in Arabic so it is replaced by "b."
> -This word is not at all common; I'm a native speaker and had to look it up myself.


----------



## elroy

Aupick said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's input. It's very helpful. Much appreciated.
> 
> One quick question for Elroy:
> 
> Is it just *bastuur* that is not very common, or are you referring to *bastara* as well?


 
Neither is common.  I would say they're used more commonly in scientific realms.


----------



## Aupick

elroy said:
			
		

> Neither is common. I would say they're used more commonly in scientific realms.


Thanks. Is this because they're just not talked about much in non-scientific realms, or because there's another word that is used instead?


----------



## Tisia

In Persian:
پاستوريزه  (pastorizé)

In Finnish:
Pastörointi


----------



## yasemin

turkish --> pastörizasyon (we took this word through french and wrote it simply with turkish letters, i guess)


----------



## elroy

Aupick said:
			
		

> Thanks. Is this because they're just not talked about much in non-scientific realms, or because there's another word that is used instead?


 
Well...both.


----------



## Anna Più

Hello, 

In Catalan: Pasteurització


----------



## Aupick

Once again, thanks for everyone's contributions. They're incredibly useful.


----------



## alby

Pasterizacija - croatian


----------



## berty bee

If I buy some milk in the supermarket, I buy pasteurized milk. But in the everyday language usage if we buy the milk from a farmer and we pasteurize it, we say: I drink boiled milk.


----------



## osloborger

Hi!

Norwegian: å pasteurisere
Couldn´t find an entrance for the substantive...  I would guess that you can derive *pasteurisering...   But you should check with a native.

Saludos!

Oborg...-


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese: 殺菌 sakkin. killing germs.


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, to boil is "Pakuluan" or "Pasubuan". Pasteurization is subjecting the liquid to heat but not let it boil. So i suggest that pasteurization in Tagalog is "Painitan" .


----------

